
Holocene shifts in plant and animal communities implicate human impacts - benbreen
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature16447.html
======
ignostic
Maybe someone can help me understand the significance, because this seems
perfectly obvious. I couldn't read the full article, but I don't think any
scientist in the field felt like humans hadn't had any impact on plants and
animals through massive agriculture and reduction or extinction of predators.

